
How Did G.M. Create Tesla’s Dream Car First? - CapitalistCartr
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/15/technology/how-did-gm-create-teslas-dream-car-first.html
======
davidf18
"Finally, G.M. enjoys the regulatory advantage of producing a fleet. Because
the high-mileage, zero-emission Bolt helps the company stay under the federal
government’s fuel-economy standards, it perversely allows G.M. to keep selling
more profitable, gas-guzzling cars, like the Tahoe S.U.V. As a result, G.M.
could lose money on each Bolt and still find the overall project valuable to
its bottom line."

So, in addition to the advantages of mass production, GM can actually sell
these cars at a loss, producing more value for the money.

------
Iv
GM was the first to produce a consumer electric car, in 1996:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Motors_EV1](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Motors_EV1)

They ended up destroying their own stock of cars. For electric car
enthusiasts, this was seen as a proof that big automotive manufacturer would
never dare go along that path.

I do think that GM latest electric car happened because of Tesla, and would
not have happened if competition did not exist.

